# Fat strippers



## lewisaroberts1987 (7 mo ago)

I'm about to buy three months worth of clenbuterol and T3 to strip fat. I haven't bought any for over three years so have completely forgotten how many a day of each and what dosage to take. Could anyone be so helpful as to remind me? Be much Appreciated!


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Came here expecting fat strippers, left disappointed.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

As cliche as it sounds it is more about diet. If it isnt conistent then no you wont lose fat


----------



## Adee (Jul 4, 2020)

you may find this helpful 

T3 / Clen Information -Informative Read


----------



## lewisaroberts1987 (7 mo ago)

Oh don't get me wrong D 4 Damage, my diet's going tybe rrlogiously strict. Just trying to eliminate fat asap.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

No information on T3 but hope this helps.


----------

